# Costco back up camera



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hay guys,
I wired up a back up camera i bought from Costco last winter. Been using it for many months and I just wanted to pass along that I give it an excellent rating. It's so good, I can back my truck up to an implement and never have to get out of the truck to adjust. I just get out to drop the pin through the hitch. The camera itself is practically military grade. It has LED lighting for night usage and a microphone for sound. 
In the cab, the monitor is huge and its a color monitor. Even has a back up grid with distance lines. You can have camera come on in reverse or manually. 
I bought the whole thing on line from Costco for $199, which was far cheaper than comparable units. 
Only downside is its not wireless, but my previous wireless unit was not steady and had interference problems.
Anyway, for those of you with older trucks, or you have a tractor in need of a camera, I highly suggest the Costco unit. I plan on adding a second camera for my headache rack to monitor the gooseneck.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Does it need sound so if you aren't looking at it close you can here the crunch of metal when you back up to far into the equipment?  Or for it's most likely designed purpose for parking lot backups you can hear a person swearing at you if you back up to close?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Or hear to count strokes on a square baler while the AC is singing its sweet tune.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

You know I kind of laughed at the need for a microphone, too. 
However, I've found it really helps. Kind of gives you an extra level of awareness. 
Can't really describe what it's like till you have it.

I was all set to buy a camera system from tractor dealer at 2-3x the price. I like this one just as much.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Teslan said:


> Does it need sound so if you aren't looking at it close you can here the crunch of metal when you back up to far into the equipment?  Or for it's most likely designed purpose for parking lot backups you can hear a person swearing at you if you back up to close?


I've picked up some interesting conversations behind me in crowded areas (sports events, etc.).


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I believe this is the same rear view camera system as Costco. We don't have a Costco nearby and we're not members so this might be our best of getting this system. Reviews look really good. It's $50 more than Costco though.

http://www.rearviewsafety.com/home-page-featured-products/rvs-770613-rear-view-camera-system-backup-camera-trailer-rv-cam.html

http://www.costco.com/1-Backup-Camera-System-with-7%22-LCD-Screen-by-Rear-View-Safety.product.11526596.html


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yep, thats it. 
I also wanted to mention I had one problem with figuring out the wiring. 
I called 800 number. Talked to an American. I think he was in New Jersey. Extremely helpful.

You can order it on line from Costco! 
That's how I got mine. 
Never set foot in the store.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I wonder if the camera would work with my baler monitor for my 3x3 baler. It has a coax cable plug in the back and has the option for a video feed. The Agco cameras are $800 or something.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Hows the quality at night? From other forums I've heard lower cost cameras work great in daylight but quality of picture starts to suffer pretty quick in low light conditions. Can't remember the brand I bought for the grain cart but works great in the daylight for loading trucks, not so much at night.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Works good at night. LED lights actually adjust brightness automatically.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Yep, thats it.
> I also wanted to mention I had one problem with figuring out the wiring.
> I called 800 number. Talked to an American. I think he was in New Jersey. Extremely helpful.
> 
> ...


You mean you don't have to be a member to get it at that price?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm not sure....but it doesn't cost much to join.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Ours works at night as well, just not as good as daylight, if the help is gonna run a truck over it will be at night as it's too hard to actually tell just how full the truck is getting while in broad daylight it's not a problem.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I run wireless cams on my baler tractors , not sure what brand they are but they sure are nice to watch a 7'' monitor instead of turning around. I can watch the knotters and the accumlaters plus see if traffice is coming up behind the big balers going down the road. These came from china I am sure buy they have 2 cams and work fine , bought them off ebay 300.00 ? for each set , they came with 2 infared cams per set. Lots cheaper than what I have seen at the dealerships ................


----------

